# Randomly colored screen crash while gaming



## SealingBird (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello! I've been having this problem for about an month and a half now. Here it is.

So, after a few minutes of gaming, usually 3-15 minutes, at any random point in time, the computer will very quickly show green- colored lines across the screen and instantly go to a unicolor screen that's a different color every time the crash happens. I've seen it in bright green, brown, pink, gray, basically any random color. I built my PC around Christmas of '16 and it was working fine until mid January, and I've tested dozens (literally) of possible causes to no success. Here's what I know.

-It's not the graphics drivers: I've replaced them with the ones that my GPU came with on the disc and I have updated them to the newest versions- no difference.

-It's not an internal loose cable (I scanned the whole PC- it's not a hardware contact problem unless it's a PCI-E slot or something that I can't see)

-It's not with one specific game- the only one I've seen that it hasn't happened with is Hearts of Iron IV- which I played for about 8 hours straight.

-Not overheating: I've had HW Monitor in the corner while playing and when the crash happened the CPU was at 42 C. and the GPU was at 61 C.

-Not a loose power cable or HDMI cable- made sure they were secure.

-Not a BAD HDMI cable or power cable- switched both out.

-Not a speaker, keyboard, mouse, headset, ethernet, etc. problem- I've tested it with NOTHING plugged into the PC except for my monitor and the problem persisted.

-Not a problem with my power strip or outlet.

-Reinstalled monitor & peripheral software/drivers- no success

More details:
-Sometimes the audio stays on for a few seconds before cutting out once the screen crashes
-The hard-drive LED stops flashing when the system crashes, but all other lights, fans, etc. remain active
-The PC takes no input until it is restarted- I can't even use the button on my keyboard to turn off LEDs.
-This only happens when gaming. There is no sign of a problem in general use.
-I've changed my GPU clock settings with no difference made.
-I took it in to someone and they didn't see the problem- strange

I decided to check the Event Viewer and, at the minute the crash happens, every time,

Event 4625 The EventSystem sub system is suppressing duplicate event log entries for a duration of 86400 seconds. The suppression timeout can be controlled by a REG_DWORD value named SuppressDuplicateDuration under the following registry key: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\EventSystem\EventLog.

After that, a bunch of Windows processes trigger recovery and it detects the crash and the error 4401 happens when the PC is rebooted. (only in event manager, there are no visual signs of error 4401 when I reboot, it just works as normal until I game and the crash happens again)

PC Specs:
CPU: Intel Core i5-6500 (3.2Ghz, 4 cores, 4 threads)
MOBO: Gigabyte H110M-A (MicroATX)
RAM: Crucial Ballistix LT Sport (2x8GB, DDR4, 2400MHz)
HDD: WD Caviar Blue (1TB, 7200RPM)
SSD: PNY 120GB (2.5")
ODD: LG M-DISC (5.25", DVD/CD)
PSU: EVGA 500W (500W, 80+)
CASE: CORSAIR 200R CARBIDE (ATX)
GPU: ASUS ROG STRIX RADEON RX 470 (4GB VRAM)
WIFI: TPLINK WIRELESS ADAPTER (PCI-E x1)

Idk- This PC is just trolling me at every level. Once the thought of the system being fixed comes up it just crashes. It could be the monitor I guess, but I've found no cases of a PC crash due to the monitor online and I really don't feel like hauling up my HDMI TV to test it- but if you think the monitor is a likely problem please let me know.

Thank you!

-Nick (SealingBird)

PS: Pic of it happening is attached


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Most likely a faulty graphics card or maybe a power supply issue. Do you have access to another computer that you can swap power supplies with and maybe try your video card in?


----------



## SealingBird (Mar 12, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Most likely a faulty graphics card or maybe a power supply issue. Do you have access to another computer that you can swap power supplies with and maybe try your video card in?


Thank you for your reply. I do not have a desktop to replace parts, but I could take out my graphics card and test my internal graphics and see if that makes a difference. If the problem still persists I will test out another monitor to see if that's the problem. If the problem ends up being within the system itself, which it seems to likely be, then the people I took the PC in to must have lied to me as they said that the problem was not in the tower, but in an external device.


----------



## SealingBird (Mar 12, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Most likely a faulty graphics card or maybe a power supply issue. Do you have access to another computer that you can swap power supplies with and maybe try your video card in?


UPDATE: I'm fairly certain the problem is in my video card. I am going to re-seat it and see if that makes a difference. The reason I say this is because of the split-second flash of green lines that appear on the screen before the crash. I was able to take a high-fps video and get a picture of the event here:









I will post an update once I re-seat the GPU and test it again.


----------

